
Active Record - tosh
https://www.martinfowler.com/eaaCatalog/activeRecord.html
======
dmarinus
I don't know why you've submitted this but I've worked with a project using
this active record pattern and had serious problems because it didn't use an
entity manager. Due to complexity the same record could get instantiated
multiple times and have different contents.

